# Nixon era news footage



## TEarlywine (Jun 30, 2011)

One of our video designers for Frost/Nixon is looking for some pointers to more resources for Nixon era news footage. Any help with other resources I can pass on to him really appreciated.

He's looking for some more network news reports: Cronkite, Howard K. Smith, etc... He's having a very hard time finding more footage. He's checked "the American Archive of TV and CBS's archives."

(Thanks in advance: he is fully versed in our responsibilities in regards to copyrighted material and will do it proper).


----------



## avkid (Jun 30, 2011)

I know the Paley center has this kind of footage, but I don't know if they share.


----------



## metti (Jun 30, 2011)

At least some major news networks have a website where you can access and license archival content. I got more contemporary stuff from NBC and Fox for the projection design for a production of The Laramie Project. It wasn't particularly affordable and I'm not sure how far back the online archive stretched but I recall NBC having a significantly more effectively organized and user friendly setup. If you know someone in NYC, you can get them to go to the archives in person and get stuff for you. I have pulled archival footage for shows in the past during my trips to Manhattan and I think this is a pretty common method for documentary filmmakers who need older news footage.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 30, 2011)

You can get the footage from the Vanderbilt Archives, but you will need to still get permission from whomever holds the copyright. They hold the footage for research purposes, but if you obtain the rights, then you could use the footage that you obtain from them.


----------



## tjk (Jul 3, 2011)

Have a look at the Internet Archive. Download & Streaming : Moving Image Archive : Internet Archive
They have an extensive collection of public domain movies (and more)

-Thorsten


----------



## jonliles (Jul 4, 2011)

Also try the Library of Congress


----------

